# Vacum pump



## myingling (Sep 12, 2014)

got to do some stabilizing today and about the 5 hr into it I go and look at chamber the the pump spit oil into the chamber thur the vac tube and could see it sitting on top of resin ,,,needless to say resin was ruined 1/2 gallon ,,,, I always release pressure before shutting pump down and this is 2 nd use on oil change

still pulls full vac
anyone know is pump shot what could be wrong with it just a cheaper pump off ebay

Thanks


----------



## DavidDobbs (Sep 12, 2014)

Both of my pumps have a check valve.

One is a harbor freight one.

Call or email Curtis @TurnTex

Did the power go off to it during the 5 hours?
If it is pulling a good vacuum I don't see how the oil could go down the line into
chamber.
Now I am just think out loud.
It wasn't water?

Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 13, 2014)

Unless it was in the line too I'd wonder if that was oil in there or something that came out of the wood. I can't see how it could spit oil in there while still drawing vac.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 13, 2014)

I have had oil "back flow " before but I had pump higher than my chamber .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks for the reply's iam still baffled not sure if I want to try it again or go with new pump hate to waste more resin

no power outage unless the pump shut off and restarted its self ,,,,
will it kick oil out tube if shut off during full vacuum ?? 
would some type filler prevent that again like on air compressor ?
and no it wasn't water ,,,it was oil and that's how I noticed it happen seen it suckin back thur tube 
and both was sitting at same level with chamber being higher from tube going in to top


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 13, 2014)

Is it possible that at some point you sucked resin into the pump and it ended up too full so it puked the oil back into the chamber?


----------



## SENC (Sep 13, 2014)

myingling said:


> Thanks for the reply's iam still baffled not sure if I want to try it again or go with new pump hate to waste more resin
> 
> no power outage unless the pump shut off and restarted its self ,,,,
> will it kick oil out tube if shut off during full vacuum ??
> ...


 
Pull a dry vacuum with nothing in the chamber to retest it without risking runing more resin. You could also test the impact of it losing power under vacuum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TurnTex (Sep 13, 2014)

myingling said:


> will it kick oil out tube if shut off during full vacuum ??


IF I am reading this correctly, you are turning off the pump while the chamber is under full vacuum? If that is so, that is your problem. You should ALWAYS turn off an oiled rotary vane pump with no vacuum on it. In other words, release the vacuum before turning off the pump. ALWAYS! Shutting down under vacuum causes a number of issues. For one, pumps without check valves will have the oil sucked out of the pump and into the chamber which sounds like what you are describing. Two, shutting down under vacuum leaves oil in the cycle. This causes extra torque to be applied to a flexible coupler between the actual vacuum pump and the motor the next time you start it and will cause premature failure. Third, it will cause the pump to spit oil when it starts up next time.

So, save your pump and always release vacuum before turning off the pump. I release, allow the pump to run for a few seconds until I hear the sound even out, then I shut down. On start up, I turn it on, let it run for a few seconds until I hear the sound even out, then start closing the valve.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## myingling (Sep 14, 2014)

yes I never shut pump off under full vac ,,,, it may have shut down turned on by itself don't know ,,,,,think ill just pull the trigger and buy better pump
any recommendations anyone ?


----------



## SENC (Sep 14, 2014)

I like my JB Eliminator. Bought it because its American-made and had good reviews.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TurnTex (Sep 14, 2014)

On a budget and not caring where it is made, a Robinair 15310 is a good pump. I have one I use when I teach classes and do shows. I also use it to run my vacuum system for my CNC router. If you want a really good pump that will last and is made in USA, then I second SENC above and recommend a JB Eliminator. The Robinair will run $115 or so delivered from Amazon while the JB will run $300 or so.


----------



## TurnTex (Sep 14, 2014)

BTW, I still do not think there is anything wrong with your pump. It is just impossible for the oil from the pump to travel back up the hose while vacuum is running. Then, once you release vac from the chamber, there is nothing to cause the oil to move from the pump back up the hose to the chamber. Something else is going on here. It would be much easier to diagnose it with a phone conversation. Please feel free to call me and we can try to figure it out over the phone until midnight central time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 14, 2014)

If money isn't an issue I recommend the JB pumps. I've got one and I've used the heck out of it without any issues, Plus the reviews all said it's easy to rebuild once it does need it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Sep 14, 2014)

Pawn shops always have some real nice JB pumps. 

Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

